# cutting a hardwood log in a bolivian mill



## harrymontana (Dec 26, 2012)

close up log wagon on a rail and 7" wide bandsaw cutting process:


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks like only two blokes actually working. Rest standing around.
johnep


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Harry, that's very cool! Do you have any vid's of the rest of your operation?


----------



## MORRIS76 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## ecuadee (Jun 28, 2012)

*Thanks for your pics.*

I moved to Ecuador four years ago when I was sixty-one. I wish I had done it forty years ago. The opportunities here are wonderful, anyone with the energy to work hard can be successful.


----------

